# Best performance exhaust



## lil_kano (Jul 9, 2006)

What exhaust gives the best performance. I love sound, but I love performance even more. Also i know that any exhaust is gona sound nice on a V8. So any respponce would be realy helpful.


----------



## mjadams87 (May 19, 2006)

I have a LM 1. It does have a resonance. It is loud. But it sure as hell sounds great. I instantly noticed the engine seemed to rev more freely with the x-pipe. 

As far as other exhausts, I can't really see any system making more performance than the other. It's really just the x-pipe you're looking for. So if you want to save money, just get one of those installed at a muffler shop. And If you want it loud, hack off those mufflers. You'll loose some weight too. I all comes down to taste and personal preference.


----------



## BrianCC (Aug 16, 2006)

Try ARK up to 15rwhp/15.06Tq increased !! just from the an ARK catback (www.arkperformance.com) :cheers 

I will post some dyno and video


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

i don't think you'll see a meaningful HP difference in any free flowing exhaust. you'll have to research tho because some like the flowmaster haven't mastered the flow . one muffler place told me a bolt on muffler would give me 60 HP. i left immediately. i'd be just as leary of manufacturer's claims. magnaflow, borla, SLP, spintech and others flow well. what you decide will be more about the price and sound then.


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

First mod was to swap out my muflers with some 40's flowmaster, swear I lost some bottem end power, once I get my Headers I'll try out some different muffs.


----------



## summerwolf (Jul 13, 2006)

BrianCC said:


> Try ARK up to 15rwhp/15.06Tq increased !! just from the an ARK catback (www.arkperformance.com) :cheers
> 
> I will post some dyno and video



they also say the gto comes with a 3.5 liter v6....


----------



## jacobyb (Jan 2, 2006)

Corsa Sport. Zero interior resonance, great sound, 100% better flow over stock.


----------



## BLACK05GTO (Feb 6, 2005)

jacobyb said:


> Corsa Sport. Zero interior resonance, great sound, 100% better flow over stock.


+1
Corsa Sport is the best catback Exhaust you can buy for a GTO. But it is very expensive. But the Sport Exhaust is 100% free flowing. You can look straight through the muffler from one end to the other. What's so great is the exhaust is whisper quiet at cruise speed (which is great for a free flowing exhaust).
But the exhaust has a nice rumble at idle and sound mean when you put your foot to the floor.

Here's a very short clip of the Corsa Sport. Mostly at idle with a couple 3k revs
http://media.putfile.com/Corsa-94


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

summerwolf said:


> they also say the gto comes with a 3.5 liter v6....


Yeah, who knew they came with a V6? Kinda makes you wonder about the company. Probably some geek that programmed the website.


----------



## LS2Bluegoat (Mar 10, 2005)

BLACK05GTO said:


> +1
> Corsa Sport is the best catback Exhaust you can buy for a GTO. But it is very expensive. But the Sport Exhaust is 100% free flowing. You can look straight through the muffler from one end to the other. What's so great is the exhaust is whisper quiet at cruise speed (which is great for a free flowing exhaust).
> But the exhaust has a nice rumble at idle and sound mean when you put your foot to the floor.
> 
> ...


I want to chime in on this one... The Corsa sport is a good exhaust for this car and we have a couple in our group that are running this setup on their modded GTO's BUT In response to the original question in this post which was performance gains I don't think this is the "Best" and here is why. First let me say that you are not going to see noticeble gains from just an exhaust.. Now with headers and other supporting mods then yeah. But for the money the Corsa catback is still stock size pipe (2.5 inch). While MUCH better then stock still has restriction. The Stainless Works Catback is a 3 inch catback and very free flowing. If you are going to do other power adders later such asheads/cam, spray, ect.. you might want to consider this.. I have the SW and LOVE the sound although it is loud as hell and it is a good compliment to my list of mods.. Just some thoughts


----------



## Congo (Aug 15, 2006)

LS2Bluegoat said:


> I want to chime in on this one... The Corsa sport is a good exhaust for this car and we have a couple in our group that are running this setup on their modded GTO's BUT In response to the original question in this post which was performance gains I don't think this is the "Best" and here is why. First let me say that you are not going to see noticeble gains from just an exhaust.. Now with headers and other supporting mods then yeah. But for the money the Corsa catback is still stock size pipe (2.5 inch). While MUCH better then stock still has restriction. The Stainless Works Catback is a 3 inch catback and very free flowing. If you are going to do other power adders later such asheads/cam, spray, ect.. you might want to consider this.. I have the SW and LOVE the sound although it is loud as hell and it is a good compliment to my list of mods.. Just some thoughts



whats a website i can look at for sw exhaust for my 06 gto?


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

aintmisbehavinn said:


> Yeah, who knew they came with a V6? Kinda makes you wonder about the company. Probably some geek that programmed the website.


Um... They did, but not in GTO trim. Maybe they're thinking of the Monaro CV6, 3.8L SC V6. 


Yeah.. I didn't think so either...


----------



## MSTNGKILLA (Jul 27, 2006)

A J bent 3inch pipe coming out the hood one for each cylinder!!LOL think that will get noticed LOL Monster Garage style Jesse would love em..


----------



## BrianCC (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks good :cool guess who has one.:cool 


www.arkperformance.com and you can also find http://www.arkperformanceusa.com/photo/showgallery.php?cat=538


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

Check my signature for some videos.


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

i was thinking about buying the corsa sport also i've heard good things about it but LS2bluegoat, said it is 2.5inch ppe i was wondering if is make a differance if it is 2.5 inch or 3.0 inch like the stainless works exhaust you could still put headers,and so on :confused


----------



## tysgto (Sep 11, 2006)

summerwolf said:


> they also say the gto comes with a 3.5 liter v6....


I know right? Hmmm....I'm leaning toward borla, corsa or jba.....does anyone have a borla sound clip.


----------



## bluebyeu05 (Mar 14, 2006)

ive got the corsa sport and slp lt with high flow cats. love the sound and performance. quiet when u want loud when u gotta go.


----------

